# fishing in athens



## DrinkNattyCatchFish (Apr 1, 2010)

any suggestions on decent places to fish in or around athens?


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Are you wanting to fish The Hocking River or Lakes? What are you wanting to Fish for?


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Lots of options. The Hocking is good when it is clean, public ponds by the Budweiser distribution center near Albany, Lake Snowden, Dow Lake, the Ohio River is not terribly far, Burr Oak, and I've done OK in the pond in front of the DNR offices on E State St...just make sure you have your license!


----------



## DrinkNattyCatchFish (Apr 1, 2010)

either the hocking or lakes.. don't matter to me. same with fish, as long as i'm catching something i'm happy


----------



## alock0889 (Feb 6, 2009)

im goin to strouds run (dow lake) tomorrow. never fished there, but the fish should be biting with this weather. ill let u kno how it goes


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Well if the weather stays this way the Hocking wil be starting to get REAL good for Eyes Crappie and White Bass, Using jig heads n Twister tails.
They are having a Trout Derby at Dow on the 10th, but actually release them the 9th in the evening, thats a great time to go fish for them.
Before the Cold streak last week I was Catching some nice Crappie at Burr Oak and Snowden lakes.


----------



## Eric E (May 30, 2005)

Can you still fish out of a boat on the 10th in the morning at dow lake, or do you have to wait for the fishing derby to be over?


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

You can still use a boat


----------



## alock0889 (Feb 6, 2009)

i fished snowden on friday afternoon. had 2 bass hits...lost one and caught the other on a spinner bait. he was a little guy, only about 10 inches. lake looked good though, i feel if u rent a boat there are alot of good spots to hit


----------



## striperfreak (Apr 30, 2004)

Hocking in athens is ythe best fishing in the area, dow has some good largemouth, lots of farm ponds too.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

I fished the Hocking tonight a little down below the Mill, Didnt get a bite. Went up to my spot up by Nelsonville and caught 10 Nice Crappie, and a nice Smallie


----------



## London calling (Dec 12, 2008)

Fox lake has lots of cats and largemouth. Been years sinceHocking port on the ohio is a great spring spots fro suageyes, spots and everything else that swims. I was at school in A-town. The best bite was at Larry'd Dawg House !


----------



## JLeephoto (Apr 12, 2008)

Riverwader, can you tell us how the Hocking's looking? Thinking about a first float trip of the year near Nelsonville this week.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

JLeephoto said:


> Riverwader, can you tell us how the Hocking's looking? Thinking about a first float trip of the year near Nelsonville this week.


I'll jump in, I live and work right by the river. It's still up just a fuzz, stained but fishable. If we get the rain soon they are calling for, though, it will be back to soup almost instantly. It's a few days away from being perfect right now.


----------



## striperswiper (Oct 14, 2008)

A Reall fun Place To Go Is A Pond Going Toward lake Snowden FromAthens Its Right before The Lake on the Left The Weslyan Church Spelling Might Not be Right But Anywayy Upp On the Hill That Pond Has Very Nice Hybrid Bluegill Sum Over 1lb And Bass Up To 6lbs And A Catfish Here And There! Its A Good Place To Relax And Catch Some Nice Fish,,And its Deep!


----------

